# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v2.0.8

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa Box v2.0.8 is out!  *Added world's first full Phone Repair for:*
Sony Xperia Miro ST23a, ST23i, ST23a2, ST23i2 and more!   Medusa Box v2.0.8 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *Sony ST23a* - added Dead Boot Repair and *world's first* Phone Repair
(Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!*Sony ST23i* - added Dead Boot Repair and *world's first* Phone Repair
(Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!*Sony ST23a2* - added Dead Boot Repair and *world's first* Phone Repair
(Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!*Sony ST23i2* - added Dead Boot Repair and *world's first* Phone Repair
(Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!*Samsung SGH-A777* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*LG E986* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG E989* - added Dead Boot Repair. 
- All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in the Software).      _Note:_ after Phone Repair operation, you need to re-flash the phone with any suitable for Sony devices
servicing tool that uses original Sony loaders (with Octopus/Octoplus Suite Software, for example).  _Also note:_ after Phone Repair procedure, your phone will have "00000000000000" IMEI and will be locked;
to perform Unlock / Repair IMEI use Octopus/Octoplus Suite Software.  Medusa - your stepping stone in phone repair business!   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

الله يعطيك الصحة

----------

